# Photo taking...



## MichaelHenley (Aug 31, 2004)

I was wondering if we could have people go to different airshows, as reps of their countries to go and get photos of different airshows (if they can) and put them on the site (but they don't need to be as good as Skyraider3D's!)
Any Ideas


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 31, 2004)

yeovilton and culdrose are the only ones close to me, and even then it's doubtfull i'll be able to go to yeovilton..............


----------



## Maestro (Aug 31, 2004)

We have an airshow at Québec City around September - October, but it is only at every two or four years... and the last show was last year, so we won't see it again before 2005 or 2007.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Sep 5, 2004)

good news, the chances of me going to yoevil are getting better.............


----------



## trackend (Feb 1, 2005)

I usually watch the Southend Airshow (Witsun May 15th) from my back garden as the island is a turning point for most of the perfomance aircraft F15's Tornado, Stealth, ect and the display teams :ie Red Arrows.
so I'll take a trip to the sea front and see what I can do this year.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 1, 2005)

My airshow schedule for visits this year is a little dodgy, but I will definitely be at Camarillo again this year in August. If possible, I am going to try and make the Chino show as well. I have an extra battery and flash card for the camera, so there will be plenty if I attend.


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 1, 2005)

I'll be going to Flying Legends at Duxford so I'll get pics then


----------



## trackend (Feb 1, 2005)

May see you their mossi Ill be the old twit in swordfish teeshirt


----------



## Nonskimmer (Feb 1, 2005)

There's one at the Halifax International Airport every September, but I don't have a clue if I'll be able to attend the next one or not.


----------



## evangilder (Feb 1, 2005)

I have my photos from Camarillo 2004 show up at:

http://www.ofoto.com/I.jsp?c=hhj9f9r.2k8twomv&x=1&y=-epq9ik

It requires you to login to ofoto site (I know, kind of a pain, but it is free). 

Once you login, there are 181 pictures from last years show up there. I have other albums if you guys are interested from previous years shows.


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 1, 2005)

trackend said:


> May see you their mossi Ill be the old twit in swordfish teeshirt



I'll be the one round the model stalls in the mossie t-shirt


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 2, 2005)

wow you guys sound just like me.........

anyone going yeovil or culdrose??


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 2, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> wow you guys sound just like me.........
> 
> quote]
> 
> That's worrying


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Feb 2, 2005)

well that's the kinda thing i'd do, i love the trade stands, nowhere else can you buy aviation items like that.........


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 2, 2005)

I got several of my models there, I'm still looking for a 1:72 Walrus though


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 4, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> well that's the kinda thing i'd do, i love the trade stands, nowhere else can you buy aviation items like that.........



Except the Internet...


And in the unlikely even I go to Duxford, Ill be the guy In the P-38 T-shirt complaining that everything is too expensive


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Feb 4, 2005)

I'll be the guy that's NOT there...  (  )


----------



## cheddar cheese (Feb 4, 2005)

Ok mate, ill look out for ya


----------



## trackend (Feb 6, 2005)

If I don't see you i'll say hello


----------



## mosquitoman (Feb 6, 2005)

I'll be standing under the Shackleton or in the Flypast enclosure, there you're so close to the planes you can almost touch them


----------



## trackend (May 30, 2005)

I went too Southend airshow yesterday but getting any shots was very hard as with an overcast sky the lighting was flat as a pancake 
heres a couple taken on a little digital so the quality is a bit duff. If any come out from my 35mm when I get them processed I'll scan them onto the thread.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 30, 2005)

That Sea Vixen just proves it- Red Bull really does give you wings!


----------



## trackend (May 30, 2005)

very true Mossie by advertising its kept the only flying one in the air


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 30, 2005)

Nice pics. I'd love to see a Lancaster airborne before I die.


----------



## trackend (May 30, 2005)

Its those 4 merlins that do it for me Skim.
The new Typhoon was really what I went for. It sure can pull some turns he was pulling 6 gs but the plane is rated at -3 too +9
His slow pass was at 100 kph with 30 degree nose up it was far more manuverable than the Jaguar or the Tornado.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 30, 2005)

I would have loved to see the 2 Lancs flying together but now that'll never happen, I'd love to see a Mossie back in the air


----------



## Glider (May 30, 2005)

If you want to get close to the planes at the Southend Airshow try going to the Airport. Most of the planes are based there for the show and you can get very close to them as the car park is in the middle of the Airport, inside the perimiter track. The planes are parked one side of the runway and the car park is the other side.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 30, 2005)

I've got a cousin who would have been at Southend Airport for that- mainly for the Vulcan taxi run


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 31, 2005)

well skimmey why don't you get yourself down to Ontario to see FM213??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

trackend said:


> Its those 4 merlins that do it for me Skim.
> The new Typhoon was really what I went for. It sure can pull some turns he was pulling 6 gs but the plane is rated at -3 too +9
> His slow pass was at 100 kph with 30 degree nose up it was far more manuverable than the Jaguar or the Tornado.



Lucky bastard...Id love to see a Typhoon


----------



## trackend (May 31, 2005)

Oh I dont know about lucky Cheesy I had to get there at 0800hrs to get a good spot. 
The bastard bit I'll happily go alone with


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

8am eh...when did it start?


----------



## trackend (May 31, 2005)

1300hrs and it was packed the local rag reckoned around 100,000 spectators.
Oh and just to add the Typhoon bit the pilot demonstrated the auto recovery capability by putting the aircraft in a banking dive and releasing the controls the plane corrected its attitude and set its self into a 300 knot slow assent


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 31, 2005)

Sounds impressive! 8)


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 20, 2005)

i try to get to every display at old warden and always take pictures. i also go to most duxfords. i keep on meaning to make it to yeovil, ive been to it once.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 20, 2005)

Sounds pretty cool Lee! The Typhoon does put on a good display.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 21, 2005)

i went to yeovil a couple of years ago it's a great show, the traditional close is a airborne marine assault on the ruway it's truely amazing with about 15 helicopters and harriers flying around, then they all, whilst still in flight, line up over the runway and they bow to the crowd, amazing stuff.........


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 22, 2005)

that whas my main memory of yeovil whas the marine assult. personaly for me the jets dont interest me alot. i prefer old warden for what they fly and you are so close to everything.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Oct 23, 2005)

well skimmey maybe we can chip in together and buy our own lanc! right, i have £18, any chance you've got £30,000,000+ lying around?

and the old planes are very appealing but then again the new ones are very impressive too............


----------



## Nonskimmer (Oct 23, 2005)

I think I've got about $1.68. 
I was going to scoot over to Tim Hortons for an extra-large coffee later.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 23, 2005)

Mmmm, coffee! I think I am going to grab a cup myself now...


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 23, 2005)

i just feel that the modern jets dont have such a special elegance about them. i also feel something inside me when i see an old aeroplane thats been lovingly restored and looked after.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 23, 2005)

I agree, camo isnt interesting anymore either, theyre either black or grey for the most part.


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 23, 2005)

or bare metal. i dont think you can get any more pretty than the german lozzenge. you wont see that now on a front line machine.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Oct 24, 2005)

German and Italian camo was superb.


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 24, 2005)

if we go back to ww1 then there was no camoflauge realy.


----------



## Glider (Oct 25, 2005)

Apologies for using this thread for a one off, however this may be of interest. There are a number of people on this site who take very good photographs of aircraft.
Anyway I stumbled across the following site and I urge you to check it out. They are all copywrited so I cannot post any but it puts mine at least into the shade.

http://www.airliners.net/search/

Enjoy


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice site there Glider, some awesome pics on there.


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 25, 2005)

i am registerd on that site but they turned down a load of my photos for mis identifacation or bad photos. i uploaded a load of the irish air core t9 thats at duxford complete with registration etc and they turned it down on misidentifacation.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 25, 2005)

They are a bit too militaristic in their posting qualifications, and they are very erratic about it too. They don't like cropped photos either. I use the sister site, http://myaviation.net There you can post freely and not have to deal with inconsistent screeners.

I have almost 300 pictures up on the myaviation.net site. I am awaiting them to post some I uploaded last night. My portfolio is here:
http://myaviation.net/?uid=9739


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 25, 2005)

i will try that site. i have got many pictures that are not that easy to find. cockpit interiors, insides of fuesalages etc.


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 25, 2005)

does anyone know of any other online gallerys for warbird photos? i am thinking of making my own website to host them all on instead.


----------



## evangilder (Oct 26, 2005)

There are a ton of them out there.


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 26, 2005)

can anyonee send me links to some of the better ones? and i mean ones i can upload my images to with no problem?


----------

